# Joined the 645Ci waiting list yesterday!



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Delayed for official US "launch" ?*



BillKach said:


> That seems REALLY long - 2 months form now?
> your car should be in the US next week ... why the delay?


The impression I got from my dealer was that the Neiman Marcus cars would be delivered first, and then regular US orders...Don't know if that's right or dealer baloney. Don't forget, the press releases said that the US deliveries would begin on 26 March, so they are not far off that mark.

The car has been going through the site as predicted, and is now en route, so I have to believe there is some sort of artificially delayed delivery date. I would like to have it sooner, but it's nice to have a firm date.

:dunno:


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Zentrum Performance Center Delivery*



BillKach said:


> That seems REALLY long - 2 months form now?
> your car should be in the US next week ... why the delay?


BillKach--Another factor which may or may not influence my delivery date is that it will be at the Performance Center...


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

*12th on list for new 6*

Dealers in my area said if I didn't give them a deposit and get in line now I would'nt be able to get one until next year. So I went to the dealer where I bought my current car (BMW 330CI) and ordered a new 6 Black With Red leather.I wanted to actually see one and test drive it before I ordered it but after reading every car mag I could find and every web site I decided to order one.They say when my # comes up to place the order I could back out if I want.I just called the dealer and they're expecting the 1st one to arrive in 3 weeks.They said I can expect delivery sometime in Aug.Looking forward to hearing from someone in the states when they actually get one.I read a post from someone in Denmark who just picked one up. He said he loves it.(www.germancarfans.com)


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Heard from my dealer and they confirm...*

U.S. delivery dates are going to be held until the "official" U.S. product launch. In an environment where 50 stratus grey 6 cars sold in the Neiman Marcus offering in less than 7 minutes, I guess I can understand.

Anyway, 2 April is my 6 Day.

Interesting development...The phone gremlins between Assist and BlueTooth apparently have yet to be worked out. I am seeking to find out if the Assist feature fouls up in conjunction with the the CDMA BMW-Motorola phone. If anyone has knowledge about this situation, please share it. If the regular [read, non-BlueTooth] phone is good to go with the voice control set up in the car, I will forego BlueTooth and put a normal BMW cellphone in the car.

Also, I am going to do the Zentrum Performance Center delivery, and after checking with my dealer, learn that they will put the 3M urethane film paint protection on the car. I am seeking to learn what they charge for this now. With these two things sorted out, my car will be ready for the real world.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Grey Coupe said:


> Interesting development...The phone gremlins between Assist and BlueTooth apparently have yet to be worked out. I am seeking to find out if the Assist feature fouls up in conjunction with the the CDMA BMW-Motorola phone. If anyone has knowledge about this situation, please share it. If the regular [read, non-BlueTooth] phone is good to go with the voice control set up in the car, I will forego BlueTooth and put a normal BMW cellphone in the car.


See the attached file. You will definitely be able to get a CPT9000 phone in your 6series.

Ted


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Clear bra*



TedW said:


> See the attached file. You will definitely be able to get a CPT9000 phone in your 6series.
> 
> Ted


Thanks, Ted. I appreciate it, and will definitely order it installed.

I was also hoping to have a clear bra dealer installed. Being it is a new model, do you have any idea when those will become available? It looks as if my car is just going to sit at the Performance center for a month, so my idea was to have them do it rather than waste time looking for an aftermarket installer.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

I had the clear paint protection sys. put on my currentt car (330CI) at the dealer.It made sense to have it put on when the paint was perfect. It cost $600 on 9/00. I've got a 645CI on order but I'm not sure if I want the clear protection put on this time.This will be my 1st leased car. (since I have my own bus. my acct says it makes sense) The one thing I didn't like about the plastic was that it held a white line of wax everywhere it ended. I couldn't tell you how many people came up to me and said, "Oh my gosh you've got a big scratch on your hood!" Then I'd explain that it was just wax at the end of the plastic. Now that I'm selling the car and buying my next one I'm thinking ,should I take the plastic off so the paint looks good or leave it on and tell the next buyer that the :dunno: :dunno: little tears and imperfections on the bumper and hood are really in the plastic not the paint. Plus should I spend the money on this protection on a lease car? Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## m3fanatic79 (Nov 17, 2003)

Easy detail trick to get the wax off... run a Q-tip along the line very gently and it will remove any wax without lifting the edge.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*In Final Processing!*

Well, my car is in final processing. Of course, with the 28 March launch date, "final processing" will take 6 more weeks. Oh well, I hope to have the car a long, long time.

As to the clear bra, I have had them installed on 3 cars now, and I think they are a good value. The new EPA required paints chip more easily, and I don't like "freckles", on my car, at least. Problem is, no one seems to have one to install. The dies have apparently not been made for this model yet. I hope with the over-long wait, they'll find one and get it installed before I pick up my car.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*In person, FINALLY*

Many of you are getting a chance to see the new 6er in person. After months of reading road tests and looking at photos, I sat down in the real car today at the New Orleans Auto Show. I am very impressed. Didn't get to drive it, but it won't be long now; 2 April is right around the corner.

Quality, fit, fittings all first rate. I would have ordered the extended leather option had it been available, but it is still not something US owners can order. Everything you touch from the driver's seat except the console is leather, and ergonomics were great.

I think it's going to be worth the long wait!


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

.

Quality, fit, fittings all first rate. I would have ordered the extended leather option had it been available, but it is still not something US owners can order. Everything you touch from the driver's seat except the console is leather, and ergonomics were great.

I think it's going to be worth the long wait![/QUOTE]

Haven't received mine yet but I envy you at least seeing one in the flesh. DSid ytou order the alloy dash or the dark wood?

Might be this week.

M


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Worth the wait...*

I think it's going to be worth the long wait![/QUOTE]

Haven't received mine yet but I envy you at least seeing one in the flesh. DSid ytou order the alloy dash or the dark wood?

M[/QUOTE]

I think it is, too. I may be the only person on the thread who ordered light wood. After sitting in the car, I think that it's going to be a good idea. The car at the New Orleans Auto Show was black pearl metallic with chateau red leather. It's nice leather, too, both in appearance and texture, as well as aroma. It had the ruthenium alloy interior trim, and it was dark in there!

The beige with light wood will be lighter, in any event. I would have bought the extended leather [pearl leather] option, if it had been available. I have only seen that combination in pictures of the cabriolet at shows in Europe, so who knows?

PS: Read on Roadfly where a guy has received his car from a US dealer already. Anyone else received theirs?


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*At Delivery Center...*

Drive it away next week. Yesssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

Grey Coupe said:


> Drive it away next week. Yesssssssssssssssssssss!


Great news. Let us know how the light wood turns out. It looks 100% better than the dark wood in pictures...richer. I got the chateau leather and I don't think the light wood was an option with that color setup.

M


----------



## CanamBMW (Sep 10, 2003)

*645 Available*



BillKach said:


> Does anyone know when the 645 Convertible will be available in the US? for ED?


Here are two in Bend Oregon - Just off the truck. $80K for Convert $78K for Coupe w/sport pkg


----------

